# Porsche brakes custom setup for a MK4?



## FLYGTI325 (Sep 14, 2003)

what would I need? Are there only specific calipers that will work? does anyone know if ECS sells the parts from the kits individually?


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Porsche brakes custom setup for a MK4? (FLYGTI325)*

Im using R32 rotor and Porsche GT3 caliper in my Audi S3. Im mounting calipers with custom caliper carriers and use longer brake hoses.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes custom setup for a MK4? (FLYGTI325)*

ECS does not sell any of the parts. just the complete kit. Momentum used to sell just the brackets for the boxster brakes with a 12.3 rotor but not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Porsche brakes custom setup for a MK4? (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_ECS does not sell any of the parts. just the complete kit. Momentum used to sell just the brackets for the boxster brakes with a 12.3 rotor but not sure if they do anymore.

Neuspeed sells the carriers and 12.3" rotors as a kit and then you have to source the calipers on your own. 
http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=1275


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

im lookin for a porsche brake setup on my mk4 too. im thinkin of doing vented discs in the back as well. if anyone knows off hand, how much will these calipers run me? i'll look a little more in the meantime


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 6:23 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

ECS sells the rear calipers from the R32/GLI/20AE as separate parts or as kits (using an OE rotor or a larger floating rotor).
As for the front calipers, I know H2Sport.com sells a Porsche upgrade kit that utilizes an R32 rotor. You might be able to talk them into selling you the brackets separately.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

cool thanks


----------

